# My 300-6 trys to run after i shut it off...



## bfraze99 (Sep 9, 2001)

I just got this truk an 82' F250 with the 300 in it when i test drove it everything was cool... It runs great LOTS of power.. I drove it home which was a little longer than my test drive and when i shut it of it still tried to run.. Something i should look for off the bat?? Before i go out and hit my head into the wall a few times and swear alot! Thanks guys!



Brandon


----------



## plowjockey (Dec 3, 2000)

This kind of problem usually is a result of one of several things. Either your timing is a little off, which is easily checked, or you have the idle set too high. Sometimes if the engine is running a little hot (did you check the temperature gauge?) this will also cause this reaction. One other thing could be that the fuel is of too low an octane rating. The problem is not the end of the world or even a reason to bang the proverbial head against the wall. The solution is most commonly a simple one.

Good luck

Bruce


----------



## 2401 (Feb 3, 2001)

Bruce is right about possible causes of the problem (often referred to as "run-on" or "dieseling", to add to that info I would suggest changing one thing at a time (eg, check & set timing, test it out, if that doesn't cure the problem check & set idle speed, test it out.....) so that you will know what the cause of the problem was.

If you change everything and the problem goes away, that's good - but you won't know for sure what the cause was in the first place.

Also, get the problem dealt with ASAP, because run-on like that is hard on an engine.


----------



## bfraze99 (Sep 9, 2001)

Thanks guys i was thinking about the timing being advanced to far... ill check it out... The temp was fine... on the guage, but then who knows... it has a new thermostat and sender in it... guess ill have to get a new guage just to make sure.. thanks guys. Also mabey i have another question tho... I have a 92 ranger with the 2.3L 8 spark plugs... eshh... well anyways, It surges when im excellerating, thought mabey it was the clutch starting to slip... took it to the tranny man he said no... needs a tune up. so changed plugs and wires... runs much better but i still get a surging when i excellerate.. other than that she idles smooth and starts great. and runs down the read good... could it be a clogged fuel filter mabey... guess i chould change it anyways... 80000 miles on it.

Thanks for you info.

Brandon


----------



## plowjockey (Dec 3, 2000)

Brandon

If you either run it low on gas a lot or buy from real cut-rate places it will sometimes clog them up. At 80,000 sometimes they are just starting to deteriorate. (the fuel filter that is)

Bruce


----------



## Toecutter (Sep 23, 2001)

*8 plugs ona 2.3*

Ahhh yes, Ford and their little ways of rigging up an emissions system....

My little sisters Boyfriend had a late 80's Ranger with a 2.3....couldn't figure why it had 2 sets of plugs...finally found that it was an emmissions thing.....

Something extra to spend money on....

Phil


----------



## John DiMartino (Jan 22, 2000)

Brandon,Bruce,and the others already gave you the right advice,the only thing id like to add is I have seen carbon build up cause run on,the hot spots in the combustion chamber glow,and act as a spark plug after you shut it down.If the other things dont cure it,try some top engine cleaner,I like seafoam the best,but any brand should work,id use it a few times,see if it improves.Water injection is another option,it will clean the chambers spotless over time,good luck.


----------



## plowjockey (Dec 3, 2000)

Now there's a real "spark" of a thought. John, I'm impressed I never even would have thought about the carbon doing that but it sure makes sense.

Bruce


----------



## Toecutter (Sep 23, 2001)

*SEAFOAM!!!!*

Yes! Definitely use the Seafoam....It really improves on your emissions too if you have testing in your state....

Good Luck!
Phil


----------



## John DiMartino (Jan 22, 2000)

Plow Jockey,I have heard motors run,that i thought were junk,sounded like a rod bearing went out,it was carbon knock,carbon gets so bad the carbon on the head hits the piston wheile its running.Talk about high compression.Carbon problems creap up slowly,they are hard to trace because of that,The 300 I 6 sounds like it has carbon build up to me,but it may just be idling to high.


----------

